# Charles Daly Rifle Scope Info



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Does anyone have any info on Charles Daly scopes? I recently inherited a Model 506 3-9x40 Wide Angle and am looking for any info on its age, actual manufacturer, and original retail price. Thanks


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

It sounds exactly like my first deer rifle scope. I don't recall what model I had, but it was a Charles Daly 3-9x 40 wide angle in matte. I bought it about 20 years ago with saved up paper route money for about a $100.00

PS I'm going to have to demo a Winston rod one of these days. I'd like a 7'6" WT in 3# for some of the little U.P. brookie streams.


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

In my humble opinion, the Winston WT is one of the finest rods ever designed for close in, detailed fishing. The 8.5ft 5wt is my favorite. Gates AuSable lodge is a great place to go cast a few. They've probably sold more Winstons than anywhere else in the state. Thanks for the info on the scope. Did your scope have a silver ring on the front, the euro style adjustable focus eyepiece, and sort of an ovalish sight picture?


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

From what I recall it did have a silver band up front, similar to what you would see on a leupold but silver. The eye piece was adjustable but I'm not sure if it was european style? Overall the scope was traditional american looking, but with an oval sight picture. It had a gold Charles Daly logo near the turrets that some of the lettering wore off of.


----------

